# DVDs for sale



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Beverly Hills Cop - $1
Monsters Ball - $1
Due Date - $3
Paul Blart Mall Cop - $3
Inception - $4 - contains 2 discs...blue ray and regular dvd
The Best of Benny Hill $2
Poltergeist - $2
Highlander Immortal edition- $3 includes a Queen companion CD
Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom $5 includes 20 episodes (Marlin Perkins)
Cinderella Man - $2
Gone with the Wind $2
Walk the Line $2
Analyze This - $1
My Big Fat Greek Wedding - $1
The Green Mile - $2
Edward Scissorhands $2
Braveheart $2

All will be $1 each to ship, except Wild Kingdom and Highlander (oversize) they will be $2 each
Paypal welcome


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Also have new in package (unopened)
School for Scoundrels $2
1408 $2 (scary Stephen King movie)
The Wrestler $2
Marie Antoinette $2
plus $1 to ship


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I still have these for sale...


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

If they're still available I like to have Gone With The Wind and The Green Mile. Please pm me with the total cost and your PayPal address. Thanks.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Got your pm and pm'ed you back. Thanks!


----------

